# Growth



## csantana (Mar 12, 2005)

Can anyone tell me when do Maltese stop growing? My puppy is 5 months and has not grown in a month. He weights 4.5 and he is almost 6 months. His father is 5 pounds and mother 7 pounds.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends on the lines. Some stop growing at 6 months, others continue until 12 months. You should ask the breeder how quickly their lines tend to mature. A responsible, reputably breeder should be able to give you a pretty good estimate.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Who knows...I thought Bella was done growing a long time ago (shes three), but I switched her food a few months ago and she has gained weight (im so glad she did, she needed too). I think all you can really do is make sure they get the nutrients they need and are healthy, the rest is just genetics. I think as far as height and length, Bella was finished growing by the time she was 12 months.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

My experience with Peanut was that he had a little growth spurt around 10 or 11 months. Since then he's put on a pound and he's been stable for the past few months now.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I've heard 12 months, but it does vary quite a bit depending on the dog...


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

It does vary greatly. I have had 2 that stopped between 5-6 months, Chloe continued to grow until about 10 months.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Frosty had stabilized her weight at around 8 months of age, but after being spayed a little after her first bday, she quickly gained 1.5 to top out at approx. 5.5 pounds.


----------

